# Anyone want to meet up at Halloween Horror Nights FL on Friday Septermber 27?



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I am planning to hit Halloween Horror Nights in Orlando Friday night September 27; anyone want to meet up? 

My wife is not into it and we have a 14 month old so I am going by myself at the moment and thought that there might be others from the forum who might be going around the same time. 

http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

Have u been before? I would really live to go and was wondering if it was worth it.


----------



## SeventyOne (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll be there with a decent sized group that night, you're welcome to join up. We usually meet at Finnegans.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you pay for my flight there, sure Have fun


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

SeventyOne said:


> I'll be there with a decent sized group that night, you're welcome to join up. We usually meet at Finnegans.


Is Finnegans in the park or something near by?


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I was in Orlando on vacation last year. I attended my first HHN at Universal. I enjoyed the houses although some weren't as scary as others. However, the detail on each house that I went in was amazing. Their street experience where they have scareactors on the street trying to scare people was rather disappointing IMO. Most of the scareactors I encountered on the street acted like they didn't know how to scare people. They would just stare at you and that's it. Although I did have these 3 guys dressed like ancient warriors trying to block me but I managed to get around them. I still had a good time.


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

James B. said:


> Is Finnegans in the park or something near by?


Finnegans is in USO. It's the Irish restaurant in New York where the blues brothers usually perform - and where they usually wrangle everyone to wait who does stay and scream. We're going 9/20 and 9/21

Have fun!


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

HalloScream said:


> I was in Orlando on vacation last year. I attended my first HHN at Universal. I enjoyed the houses although some weren't as scary as others. However, the detail on each house that I went in was amazing. Their street experience where they have scareactors on the street trying to scare people was rather disappointing IMO. Most of the scareactors I encountered on the street acted like they didn't know how to scare people. They would just stare at you and that's it. Although I did have these 3 guys dressed like ancient warriors trying to block me but I managed to get around them. I still had a good time.


Last years "street experience" was new - first time they tried it like that. Usually they do "scare zones" where only that section had scared and everywhere else was "safe". 

We went opening weekend and it rained - so of course no scare actors out. 2nd day no rain but hardly any scare actors. Later on in the event I heard it got better


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply I also have to switch my time to Thursday the 26th anyway. Thanks


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

This will be my second time attending HHN, and it is SO worth it. The last time we had an amazing guide and she was a "Halloween" person so we bonded and she gave my husband, my best friend and myself all the best seats and kind of looked out for us over the rest of the group. I am SO excited for this year! (Not that it scares me, but I agree, the makeup and set decorations are very elaborate and I love to "borrow" ideas for my own haunt.)


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

We (me and bigant) just got back. Did friday and Saturday. Highly enjoyable. I'll try to post my thoughts later when I get a chance to sit and reflect. American werewolf in London was my top house this year.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm going the last weekend of October. How are this years houses? Is there one we should go to first?


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I cannot compare to years before, this was my first visit, but I liked it a lot. 

I think I liked Cabin in the Woods best, then American Werewolf in London. Evil Dead was a nice set and the Walking Dead was good also. 

The walking Dead stuff on the streets in general was pretty cool too. 

The lines were killer, if I go again I am doing fast pass for sure.


----------



## spottedchaos (Oct 3, 2010)

Walking Dead has had the longest wait, I would try to do that one early or not at all.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

When I went the Evil Dead was 30 minutes longer than the Walking Dead house.


----------

